# anavar pct



## heavylifting (May 12, 2011)

is pct needed if taking 50mg oral biotech var for 2 weeks then 60 mg for 6 more weeks first

8 weeks total
50/50/60/60/60/60/60/60
might bump up to 70 or 80 mg depends on how i feel.
and creatine.
first cycle

thx in advance


----------



## big rest (May 12, 2011)

Very mild Anabolic. 

No pct is really needed, unless You want to make yourself feel good & sleep at night then You can run one. But really not needed.


----------



## Himik (May 12, 2011)

Unless you are a woman you should not be running a var only cycle...


----------



## gamma (May 13, 2011)

Himik said:


> Unless you are a woman you should not be running a var only cycle...


 I dont really get this people on IM say this all the time. There have been  plenty of dudes that have ran this solo with good results.


----------



## GMO (May 13, 2011)

big rest said:


> Very mild Anabolic.
> 
> No pct is really needed, unless You want to make yourself feel good & sleep at night then You can run one. But really not needed.


 

^^^This is incorrect. Anavar shuts down your natural test production mild or not. So yes, he would need a PCT.


----------



## Himik (May 13, 2011)

gamma said:


> I dont really get this people on IM say this all the time. There have been  plenty of dudes that have ran this solo with good results.



Because without test base a person will feel like shit for a month while his own test is recovering. Oral only cycle is the worst thing one can possibly do IMHO. Run Test P alongside it bro.


----------



## XYZ (May 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> ^^^This is incorrect. Anavar shuts down your natural test production mild or not. So yes, he would need a PCT.


 

^^^^This.


----------



## slow-90lx (May 13, 2011)

Regardless if you think your not going to get shutdown to a certain degree, why not run pct? You dropped some coin on the var, might as well do it right and run pct.


----------



## heavylifting (May 13, 2011)

ok can some one experienced explain which pct i should do and how?

thx for help


----------



## heavylifting (May 13, 2011)

Himik said:


> Because without test base a person will feel like shit for a month while his own test is recovering. Oral only cycle is the worst thing one can possibly do IMHO. Run Test P alongside it bro.




alrdy 2 weeks into it and for my first run i just wanted to take it ez and continue to learn more before i started anything else. 

thx


----------



## Jasonva (May 13, 2011)

Glad i'm trt... so tired of that bs rollercoaster


----------



## Himik (May 13, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> alrdy 2 weeks into it and for my first run i just wanted to take it ez and continue to learn more before i started anything else.
> 
> thx



Where do newbies get this idea from, that orals are easier on your system than test? Regardless, do 100/100/75/50mg clomid ED.


----------



## GMO (May 13, 2011)

himik said:


> where do newbies get this idea from, that orals are easier on your system than test? Regardless, do 100/100/75/50mg clomid ed.


 
x2


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 13, 2011)

oh boy, why for your "first Cycle" would you do oral only? get some prop in their and take advantage of your fresh receptors.


----------



## heavylifting (May 13, 2011)

ok explain how i should add the test p to my cycle and since you all suggest it ill take your advice and get it i figured it was to late.

2 weeks and 1 day in 50mg a day
6 weeks left
ive heard alot about euro gear would it be here in time? if not any other suggestions?


----------



## heavylifting (May 13, 2011)

Himik said:


> Where do newbies get this idea from, that orals are easier on your system than test? Regardless, do 100/100/75/50mg clomid ED.



we all start some where
im trying to cut down on fat.
im 230 6'0 19 % bf   24
thx for advice


----------



## Himik (May 13, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> we all start some where
> im trying to cut down on fat.
> im 230 6'0 19 % bf   24
> thx for advice




No offense, but var is a waste at your bf.


----------



## heavylifting (May 13, 2011)

planing on doing clen afterwards to
but anavar doesn't cut bf down?
so doing 8 weeks of var wont bring my bf down at all?
i must of been lied to then.


----------



## heavylifting (May 13, 2011)

Himik said:


> Unless you are a woman you should not be running a var only cycle...



u pretty much think var is a waste over all right unless you stack it.
soooo..
regardless of my bf its a waste


----------



## Himik (May 13, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> planing on doing clen afterwards to
> but anavar doesn't cut bf down?
> so doing 8 weeks of var wont bring my bf down at all?
> i must of been lied to then.




Diet brings your BF down, you should have ran test if you wanted something to aid you in your weight loss. You were probably tricked by your supplier, because it is always better to sell expensive var than cheap test. I hope you do more research before running clen, than you did before running var. Best of luck to you!


----------



## heavylifting (May 13, 2011)

appreciated for info.
and i was told under 20% good to go
under 15% is ideal. is that wrong?


----------



## Himik (May 13, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> appreciated for info.
> and i was told under 20% good to go
> under 15% is ideal. is that wrong?




Personally, I wouldn't bother with it unless I was 11% or less. At 19% you just need to focus on cleaning up your diet and doing cardio.


----------



## heavylifting (May 13, 2011)

ya ive been doing that for about 8 months seriously now i got up to 290 after football
so ive lost a bit of weight with diet was looking for a little extra help.
guess you cant trust your cousin now n days shit .


----------



## heavylifting (May 13, 2011)

If i was to add test prop to my cycle would the pct stay the same? or would you suggest different?


----------



## Himik (May 13, 2011)

It would be the same


----------



## Digitalash (May 13, 2011)

yep pct is pretty much the same regardless of what you run. I'd run a serm even with the most ridiculously mild cycle, I think anyone here would agree. It's crazy the amount of people you see on other forums who seem to think taking an over the counter "test booster" is plenty just because the compound they ran was also over the counter. If your cycle is really harsh it's probably a good idea to run hcg throughout the cycle though. Definitely get some test P, I'd order it IMMEDIATELY. IMO go with the sponsor you mentioned and it should be there in two weeks, you could even extend the cycle to ten weeks and just run the test for the last 4. Follow basic clomid pct and get enough arimidex to run .25 mg a day throughout the cycle. You'll be far far happier with test and it's much more cost effective than var.



edit: also you're gonna need pins, don't get them from the sponsor because they're very large gauge. Go to gpz or cheappinz, I'd get a 21-23 gauge for drawing from the vial and an equal number of 25 ga so you can switch pins to inject. If you have any questions just ask, someone here will help. It'd be better for you to do the research yourself, but I'm sure we'd all rather you ask and do it right than just wing it.


----------



## heavylifting (May 14, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> yep pct is pretty much the same regardless of what you run. I'd run a serm even with the most ridiculously mild cycle, I think anyone here would agree. It's crazy the amount of people you see on other forums who seem to think taking an over the counter "test booster" is plenty just because the compound they ran was also over the counter. If your cycle is really harsh it's probably a good idea to run hcg throughout the cycle though. Definitely get some test P, I'd order it IMMEDIATELY. IMO go with the sponsor you mentioned and it should be there in two weeks, you could even extend the cycle to ten weeks and just run the test for the last 4. Follow basic clomid pct and get enough arimidex to run .25 mg a day throughout the cycle. You'll be far far happier with test and it's much more cost effective than var.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also you're gonna need pins, don't get them from the sponsor because they're very large gauge. Go to gpz or cheappinz, I'd get a 21-23 gauge for drawing from the vial and an equal number of 25 ga so you can switch pins to inject. If you have any questions just ask, someone here will help. It'd be better for you to do the research yourself, but I'm sure we'd all rather you ask and do it right than just wing it.






thx guys appreciate it very much when i get home from work ill place that order.


----------



## heavylifting (May 15, 2011)

so does 23gauge 1 1/2 length - drawing
25 gauge 1 1/2 - inject
and 3cc 
sound right or should i go with the 1 inch. i heard 1 1/4 inch but gpz dont have
thx


----------



## big daddy 13 (Jun 22, 2011)

*no pct*



GMO said:


> ^^^This is incorrect. Anavar shuts down your natural test production mild or not. So yes, he would need a PCT.


 


anavar does not shut down your bodies test. so you do not need a pct, do your homework


----------



## MDR (Jun 22, 2011)

big daddy 13 said:


> anavar does not shut down your bodies test. so you do not need a pct, do your homework


 

This is bullshit advice. You need to do your homework, and stop giving advice. You don't know what you are talking about. GMO is right on the money.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 22, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> so does 23gauge 1 1/2 length - drawing
> 25 gauge 1 1/2 - inject
> and 3cc
> sound right or should i go with the 1 inch. i heard 1 1/4 inch but gpz dont have
> thx


 
this will depend on where you plan on injecting.  I inject in the quad cause its in front of me and im new also so only 1ml at a time.  i use (and its pretty versatile) 23guage 1in pins.    also dont forget to ASPIRATE!!!!! its important!!!!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 22, 2011)

big daddy 13 said:


> anavar does not shut down your bodies test. so you do not need a pct, do your homework


 

You're incorrect, and please, GMO is a very knowledgeable guy who knows what he's talking about so in the meantime maybe you'd like to do some homework and make an apology?  Thank you.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 22, 2011)

You might want to consider saving the rest of what you have and just running your pct.  Order all your missing stuff (ie Test, serms, AI's, liver protection, pins) post your cycle get some feed back and then start. and i dont know what your diet is like but when your on gear it should change you might want to look into that also. 

but either way have fun doin what you do man


----------



## big daddy 13 (Jun 23, 2011)

here u go anavar does not supress your bodies test.

*How does Anavar effect testosterone production?*

 Anavar does not exhibit a negative feedback mechanism on the hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis. This means that it does not suppress the body's normal hormone production especially the production of testosterone.

*Why Anavar is the best steroid?*

*Anavar is the ideal steroid* to take when you want to have slow and steady gains in muscle mass of good quality. Since it is only weakly androgenic, it rarely cause virilizing effects on women. Because *Anavar does not aromatize* to estrogen at any dose, and therefore, you won't expect estrogen-related side effects (water retention, gynecomastia). Anavar also doesn't suppress the normal production of testosterone in the body.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 23, 2011)

big daddy 13 said:


> here u go anavar does not supress your bodies test.
> 
> *How does Anavar effect testosterone production?*
> 
> ...


 

Don't know where that came from but I assure you it is incorrect.


----------



## GMO (Jun 23, 2011)

CT said:


> You're incorrect, and please, GMO is a very knowledgeable guy who knows what he's talking about so in the meantime maybe you'd like to do some homework and make an apology? Thank you.


 

I already negged him, so an apology is not necessary...


----------



## big daddy 13 (Jun 23, 2011)

im an idiot ? gmo, u can read cant u. or maybe the roids are affecting your eyesight


----------



## big daddy 13 (Jun 23, 2011)

what ever im not hear to argue with u guys especially when u guys are doctors and know so much more th,an the people who research it. you know that company biotech that use to be searle the who originally produced anavar that is used to treat aids patients from muscle wasting, and to treat liver heptoxcitity, i think they know a little something. but you guys believe what u want, just dont give people the wrong info. stick to what u know, which is probably not alot.   peace


----------



## MDR (Jun 23, 2011)

big daddy 13 said:


> what ever im not hear to argue with u guys especially when u guys are doctors and know so much more th,an the people who research it. you know that company biotech that use to be searle the who originally produced anavar that is used to treat aids patients from muscle wasting, and to treat liver heptoxcitity, i think they know a little something. but you guys believe what u want, just dont give people the wrong info. stick to what u know, which is probably not alot. peace


 
Negged (again).  You don't have a clue.


----------



## MDR (Jun 23, 2011)

big daddy 13 said:


> what ever im not hear to argue with u guys especially when u guys are doctors and know so much more th,an the people who research it. you know that company biotech that use to be searle the who originally produced anavar that is used to treat aids patients from muscle wasting, and to treat liver heptoxcitity, i think they know a little something. but you guys believe what u want, just dont give people the wrong info. stick to what u know, which is probably not alot. peace


 
Try posting a real study. This is a misconception that has been refuted over and over again by research. Your information was posted off the Isteroids site. Not exactly pub-med. Stick to what you know you placebo-using jackass. Peace.

*Effect of low dose oxandrolone and testosterone treatment on the pituitary-testicular and GH axes in boys with constitutional delay of growth and puberty.*

Crowne EC, Wallace WH, Moore C, Mitchell R, Robertson WH, Holly JM, Shalet SM.
*Source*

Department of Endocrinology, Christie Hospital Trust, Manchester, UK.

*Abstract*

*OBJECTIVE: *

To investigate the effect of low dose oxandrolone and testosterone on the pituitary-testicular and GH-IGF-I axes.
*DESIGN: *

Prospective double-blind placebo-controlled trial.
*PATIENTS: *

Sixteen boys with constitutional delay of growth and puberty (CDGP) with testicular volumes 4-6 ml were randomized to 3 months treatment: Group 1 (n = 5), daily placebo: Group 2 (n = 5), 2.5 mg oxandrolone daily or Group 3 (n = 6), 50 mg testosterone monthly intramuscular injections with assessment (growth, pubertal development and overnight hormone profiles) at 0, 3, 6 and 12 months.
*MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES: *

LH and GH profiles (15-minute samples) were analysed by peak detection (Pulsar), Fourier transformation and autocorrelation. Testosterone levels were measured hourly and insulin, SHBG, IGF-I, and IGFBP-3 levels at 0800 h. Statistical analysis was by multivariate analysis of variance for repeated measures.
*RESULTS: *

LH and testosterone parameters increased significantly with time in all 16 (LH AUC, P < 0.001; peak amplitude, P = 0.02; number of peaks, P = 0.02; testosterone AUC, P = 0.02; morning testosterone, P = 0.002). In Group 2, however, LH and testosterone parameters decreased at 3 months followed by a rebound increase at 6 and 12 months. SHBG levels were markedly reduced at 3 months (P = 0.006) and a wider range of dominant GH frequencies was present although GH AUC was not increased until 6 months, with an increase in GH pulse frequency but not amplitude. IGF-I levels were increased at both 3 and 12 months. In Group 3, pituitary-testicular suppression was not apparent, but GH levels increased with an increase in GH amplitude at 3 and 12 months.
*CONCLUSION: *

Oxandrolone transiently suppressed the pituitary-testicular axis and altered GH pulsatility. Testosterone increased GH via amplitude modulation.

PMID:9135704[PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## MDR (Jun 23, 2011)

big daddy 13 said:


> here u go anavar does not supress your bodies test.
> 
> *How does Anavar effect testosterone production?*
> 
> ...


 
www.isteroids.com/*Anavar*/*Anavar*_Oxymetholone_Questions_Answers.html - Cached - Similar

I added the source to your misinformation post.  GICH!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 23, 2011)

ANY steroid will shut down your natural test. Some faster than others, but it still happens. Always do a pct after any steroid. And a test base is always recommended with any oral.


----------



## GMO (Jun 24, 2011)

MDR said:


> www.isteroids.com/*Anavar*/*Anavar*_Oxymetholone_Questions_Answers.html - Cached - Similar
> 
> I added the source to your misinformation post. GICH!


 

isteroids.com...give me a break.

Good post MDR.


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 24, 2011)

You will be shut down.  Even at 10 mg/d personally my testosterone was about 50% suppressed.  So, at 50-60 mg I'm pretty sure you will be suppressed much more.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 24, 2011)

MDR said:


> Try posting a real study. This is a misconception that has been refuted over and over again by research. Your information was posted off the Isteroids site. Not exactly pub-med. Stick to what you know you placebo-using jackass. Peace.
> 
> *Effect of low dose oxandrolone and testosterone treatment on the pituitary-testicular and GH axes in boys with constitutional delay of growth and puberty.*
> 
> ...


 

MDR, bringing out the big guns!  Thanks for posting this up.....I was just too lazy to do it.  Reps for you.

Seeing as none of us are Dr's though maybe we should go ask one?


----------

